# sex trade here is so bad



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thats one thing I dont like over here is the sex trade in Baretto is so blatant. They seem to think they are professionals and flaunt it on tshirts. Personally seeing it day in and out it seems degrading but they dont seem to mind it a bit. The worst part is the kids there in Baretto seem to think its the normal thing to do when they get older.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep, know exactly what you mean. It's pretty much the same everywhere to some extent or another. Subic area has it's share, especially in Subic City with the night clubs. But nothing compared to Angeles. It's a kick watching the girls in the evenings heading out to "work" on jeepneys. Many of witch are married with kids. Then they wonder why the kids grow up the way they do...
By the way---what are you doing up so early in the morning?? Hahaha...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gene,,yrs of being on the farm in usa,,always an early riser. Besides the dang dogs been waking me at 3-3:30 the last 3 days....grrrr


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

No, can't be. I thought we had all the barking dogs in the entire country here on our street! Yea that farm life will get ya outa the sack early. I got up for a few minutes but heading back to sleep again. The wife has to be at work at 8am so will get back up a bit later. Enjoy the sunrise over there and caution---a possible typhoon the middle or end of next week...


Gene


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Many of the girls have no choice but what I find alarming/upsetting/disrespectful g that even when you are with your husband and children they still come up and approach the husband and tell him what he can get for such and such a price. No respect for families who are walking about minding there own business. . I am talking about Bangkok but I would guess it's exactly the same in the Philippines,


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Many of the girls have no choice but what I find alarming/upsetting/disrespectful g that even when you are with your husband and children they still come up and approach the husband and tell him what he can get for such and such a price. No respect for families who are walking about minding there own business. . I am talking about Bangkok but I would guess it's exactly the same in the Philippines,


Respect? Theres no word for it here in tagalog I think.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Crazy Life*



MaidenScotland said:


> Many of the girls have no choice but what I find alarming/upsetting/disrespectful g that even when you are with your husband and children they still come up and approach the husband and tell him what he can get for such and such a price. No respect for families who are walking about minding there own business. . I am talking about Bangkok but I would guess it's exactly the same in the Philippines,


Good morning Maiden,

Yep it's exactly the same here. If in those areas, one is fair game notwithstanding having wife and kids with you. We simply don't go to that area ( Balibgo) and don't have the problem. Besides, that really is not the place for kids to be..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In Cairo I live in what is considered a high class building overlooking the Nile, my neighbours are all diplomats or VIPs and yet in this Islamic country I have three brothels within spitting distance and as a blonde westerner I am often asked how much I charge when I am standing waiting for my car to arrive.. got to admit the fact that at 56 I could earn a living is a bit of a boost to this old women.
I actually live in the area of El Al Agouza.. the Old women lol


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> In Cairo I live in what is considered a high class building overlooking the Nile, my neighbours are all diplomats or VIPs and yet in this Islamic country I have three brothels within spitting distance and as a blonde westerner I am often asked how much I charge when I am standing waiting for my car to arrive.. got to admit the fact that at 56 I could earn a living is a bit of a boost to this old women.
> I actually live in the area of El Al Agouza.. the Old women lol


Is it not illegal to have the brothel?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

c_uk said:


> Is it not illegal to have the brothel?




I am sure it is... but it's the least of this countries woes


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Lefties, can I ask you what you are doing in the Phils. Have you been tempted to have one of these sex trade girls...because you can go to many other places if you dont like it.

There is no social security, dole, or government food stamps to survive on.

How are u going to survive. Prostitution is as old as the bible.

I dont look down on these girls that have to sell their body to feed their family. I look up to them and respect them. 

You throw away your job and and get no Goverment handout for 1 month and tell me how you survived. 

I have never seen them flaunting themselves as professionals because if they had a choice they would not do what they do.

Can U give me an example of the T-Shirt that offended you......regards


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

You absolutely missed the point of my post,. I am living here by choice,if u dont like my post then u dont have to read it. ,i live here and have the last 4 yrs. You didnt see me say i look down on them. What I said is the sex trade disgust me. No I dont have sex with them i have no need,I have a filipina woman thank you very much. I have friends who unfortunately have gotten involved in it by necessity even with college degrees and it pains me to see it. The shirt I saw last night said we please you better in the philippines,and being it was on a girl walking the street in baretto last night the meaning was plain. what pains me is the fact that its looked at as a way to make a living with no other thoughts in sight...if u lived here day in and day out and see people u care about affected by it maybe u would know what i mean.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Lefties, please dont underestimate my knowlege of Barrio Barretto or that Subic area.

You already living there for 4 years makes me more bewildered why u would post about the sex trade. It has been under your nose for 4 years and u are disgusted by it.. Barrio Barretto and Subic along with Olongapo in the past was the hub of the sex industry in that region. There were more bars in Olongapo then in Angeles during the base Days.

Anyhow mate. I did not mean any offence to you but unfortunately for these people the sex industry is the only way of support as you are fully aware but I am not disgusted by it..I can understand why it is...

On On...the Subic Hash..Cheers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As I said earlier the girls generally don't have any choice. I don't think anyone is disgusted that they sell their bodies but disgusted that they have to!


----------

